# Sticky  [How-To][Guide]Rooting the Stratosphere - Simplified



## dwitherell

There are some incredibly informative threads out there (like *this one* in particular), but given the accessibility of CWM recovery (found *here*) things can now become significantly simplified. What follows is my very detailed yet seemingly simplified short guide to how I rooted my wife's phone, as well as some notes for how this process could be modified given what hopefully signals as a start to custom (or at least rooted) rom availability (see *here* and *here* for two examples of custom/rooted roms that I've put together). Please note that this guide assumes a WINDOWS system (i.e. can use ODIN) - Heimdall instructions will differ only in how you get recovery.bin on to the phone - but I don't use Heimdall (nor have I ever), so I would defer to the instructions *here* for such things.

But first...
*I AM IN NO WAY RESPONSIBLE FOR ANYTHING THAT HAPPENS (GOOD OR BAD) AS A RESULT OF THESE INSTUCTIONS, AND THE SAME GOES FOR FLASHING OR ATTEMPTING TO FLASH ANYTHING POSTED HERE!*
There, now don't we all feel better?

So without further ado - here are the steps I followed. The steps listed here are the very-much-over-detailed steps, but in the second post I offer up a MUCH simpler listing of the same steps for those that are already comfortable with a number of the terms/concepts/actions listed here.

*GOING FROM UNROOTED STOCK TO ROOTED/FLASH READY*:
FILES YOU NEED:
* *ODIN* - this is version 1.83, but there are others.
* *CWM Recovery* - this is the recovery.bin from *here* in an ODIN-able .tar.md5 format.
The rest depends on what you want to do...
* If you only want root, then you need the *Superuser.zip* from androidsu.com - when I did this the most up-to-date file available was Superuser-3.0.7-efghi-signed.zip - I would NOT recommend using a newer one at this point, as pretty much every report I've heard has indicated (if nothing else) newer iterations are no where near as stable as that 3.0.7 has been.
* If all you want to do is root the stock rom and NOT flash any custom rom/kernel, AND if you want to keep CWM Recovery on your phone, then use *this* modified Superuser 3.0.7 CWM zip (md5 D69A153E4C1018C726521E069327F654), as it will install Superuser as well as remove the pesky install-recovery.sh file that overwrites CWM recovery with the stock recovery on every boot. Simply flash this file where I reference Superuser 3.0.7 and you should be good to go 
* If you want to flash a custom rom or kernel, then you need the .zip file for it.

INSTRUCTIONS:
1) On the phone, go into Settings > Applications > Development and make sure the USB debugging box is checked

2) Make sure drivers are installed on the computer you will be using. In my case all I did to do this was... connect the phone to the computer via USB. The computer is running Windows 7, and it did all the hard work for me. The phone has within it the necessary drivers, and it should just install on its own. If it doesn't let me know and I can post the drivers from the phone.

3) Download things you need. This includes Odin and the ODIN-able CWM recovery (these stay on your computer), as well as whatever files you may want to flash in CWM recovery. Whatever you want to flash needs to get moved to the /sdcard/ of your phone PRIOR to flashing the CWM recovery in ODIN.

4) Make sure the phone is not connected to the PC, then turn OFF your phone - make sure the phone is fully off, meaning the capacitive buttons should NOT be lit up. This takes less than 30 seconds typically.

5) Open up ODIN on your PC (make sure to Run as Administrator - that should be an option if you right-click the Odin .exe), and select the PDA button. Navigate to where the ODIN-able CWM recovery file is on your computer and select it. Also, make sure to UNcheck ALL the boxes - especially the Auto Reboot.

6) Connect one end of the USB cord to your computer (preferably rear usb port if using a desktop), and while holding down the volume down button connect the other end to the phone - this should get you into Download mode.

7) Press the appropriate button to continue (you get a "scary" warning screen about flashing custom stuff and first), and then you will get to a screen with an Android image above some text (Downloading... Do not turn off target!!).

8) Verify that ODIN "sees" the phone (you will see some stuff appear under ID:COM - the box will be yellow - as well as an Added!! message in the Message box), and if so click the Start button.

9) Wait until ODIN says the process was completed (it should take less than 15 seconds), and if it says it was successful disconnect the phone from the USB cord.

10) Now the "tricky" part - simultaneously hold down the volume down, volume up, and power buttons... you will have to hold them for a bit. Once you are holding all three, after about 10-15ish seconds the Download screen will go away and you will see the Samsung logo - KEEP holding. The logo will then go away for just a second and come back - at that time you can let go of all the buttons.

11) If all was done successfully - you should boot into the custom CWM recovery (version 5.0.2.7 I do believe). Once here, you navigate the menu using the volume up/down buttons, and you select options with the power button. The back button also functions as a... well, a back button, but there are menu options that do the same thing.

--------------------------------------------------

Now you are ready to flash things in CWM! To flash, after whatever wipes are called for (these should be explained by whoever made the file you are flashing - usually you wipe cache and (under advanced) dalvik cache, but many roms instead suggest wiping data/factory reset) have been completed I always make sure to first go into mounts and storage and mount /system (when it's mounted, it will say unmount next to it). Then you install zip from sdcard, and then choose zip from sdcard, and navigate to whatever it is that you are trying to flash.

In my case, all I wanted to do at first was root, so I flashed the Superuser-3.0.7-efghi-signed.zip file, then selected reboot system now and I was all done. You could easily replace this step with flashing a custom or rooted rom - just make sure the rom is listed as being rooted.

You can also flash kernels in CWM recovery. For example KnightCrusader's kernel he posted *here* can be flashed in CWM recovery using *this file*.

I hope this helps those who were struggling with getting their phone rooted! Let me know if there are any problems or suggestions on how to make this guide better!

*---DOWNLOAD LINKS---*

*CWM Recovery .tar.md5*
md5: 4AB7D44B28ACE79D9564C9A480E05185

*ODIN v1.83*
NOTE: The .exe needs to be pulled out of the .zip file
md5: 4AE582F53620FEB5E24CD35153D382D6

*KnightCrusader's EI2 kernel CWM-flashable*
md5: EE2E5EC71FB99ADDF2A48FE835BB8F06


----------



## dwitherell

For those not needing the details - here's the quick and dirty steps I took to root the phone:

1) Flash CWM recovery .tar.md5 in ODIN
2) Boot into CWM and flash superuser .zip

Obviously you can replace "superuser .zip" with a custom rooted rom, or whatever else you wanted to flash.

BAM!


----------



## knightcrusader

I approve this method. 

Works just as well - if not better - than my method. Of course this wasn't available until I cooked up CWM for our phone, but I needed to update the guide to address it but never had time.

Thank you diwitherell for taking care of it.


----------



## Dalladubb

Well, your method was the first of its kind. We had no recovery at that time. We do now and that makes things easier. I wonder if it's possible to throw AOSP on top of the stock kernel.


----------



## Antdog24

The odin .tar.md5 is failing the hash check and it wont let me flash it.


----------



## dwitherell

Antdog24 said:


> The odin .tar.md5 is failing the hash check and it wont let me flash it.


While it might not seem like it that could be a good thing - the most likely culprit is the download was corrupted in some way. Did you check the md5 after DLing to the computer? My advice would be to try re-downloading it. Let me know if there are issues and I can re-upload.

EDIT: It may be a bad upload - I will check into this.
EDIT 2: It was. The ftp client I was using was using a transfer type that wasn't playing nice with that particular type of file. It should be good to go now.


----------



## Antdog24

Thanks, I'll give it another shot when I get home from work.


----------



## Antdog24

worked like a charm. Thank you. I commited the cardinal sin though, I forgot to backup the stock rom.. lol oh well... This is stock enough I suppose


----------



## nitsuj17

Dalladubb said:


> Well, your method was the first of its kind. We had no recovery at that time. We do now and that makes things easier. I wonder if it's possible to throw AOSP on top of the stock kernel.


well you cant "throw" aosp on top of the stock kernel

but rfs kernels can be modified to work with aosp roms (early fascinate eclair and froyo aosp roms were voodoo or rfs options)

that being said, jt mentioned that the strat's ril is more shoddy than the charges.....so......


----------



## meshaq

Okay I am a rooting virgin I do not have the Drives for the 1405 lvk CANNOT find them ANYWHERE!!!!!! From the day of research ive been doign its quite crazy my phone seems to be a bit difficult. However I would like to get only a few apps on here get rid of the bloat ware bonacle wifi and I am not too sure how to back up orginal mode Please help not quite getting how to sink the SDK in C drive either cant open ADB. Just need some help PLEASE!!!!! and Thank you


----------



## meshaq

I cannot FOR THE LIFE OF ME GET MY PHONE AND COMPUTER TO CONNECT TO EACH OTHER I HAVE TRIED DRIVES THROUGH EASYTETHER AND PDANET NO LUCK


----------



## meshaq

Okay sort of gonna answer my own post here, I found out you have to use the FACTORY SAMSUNG cord that came in the box. DUH


----------



## dcooterfrog

the samsung cord is nto speial but somwhere in my house I have a cord that does only charge and not data and a big label on it now for CHARGING ONLY

you probably just grabbed a bad cable. (i did that wiht the stupid cable while traveling on business and was kicking myself. ) tried ther computers xp win7 32 win 7 64 only to find it was th ecable.


----------



## c2thej

so i did the root method and successfully got su app installed but when installing busybox or using a root only app it asks for permission so i click allow and then the app says i dont have root. i tried running fix permissions in cwm and it did not work. any ideas?


----------



## dwitherell

c2thej said:


> so i did the root method and successfully got su app installed but when installing busybox or using a root only app it asks for permission so i click allow and then the app says i dont have root. i tried running fix permissions in cwm and it did not work. any ideas?


That is odd... have you tried flashing the superuser .zip again? Maybe mount /system before flashing perhaps? Not sure... This happens for all root apps then?


----------



## DC13

try the kernel again that was my mistake i think

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## c2thej

dwitherell said:


> That is odd... have you tried flashing the superuser .zip again? Maybe mount /system before flashing perhaps? Not sure... This happens for all root apps then?


This fixed it! Thanks for the fast reply all!


----------



## Skylinez

im stuck on the samsung boot logo... i new i shouldnt have done this lmao can someone help im kinda poor and cant risk losing this phone.


----------



## meshaq

nvm figured it out through the odin version


----------



## meshaq

Okay I think I am having the same issue as c2thej I am using both sometimes the e12 kernel for the CWM or super user each are giving me a hard time when trying to open barnacle or open garden as it will not let me connect says phone not rooted????? But I installed the different power up animation given for the stratospher this weekend that says droid. So i tried it a few times still no go so I am not too sure what I am doing wrong ANY idea's.....


----------



## meshaq

barancle says exec:su: not found any ideas?


----------



## meshaq

I think I might have figured it out myself the strat uses a gingerbread platform and I have the SU for doughnut OPPPPSSSSSS damn noobs cant live with us or with out us hahahahah


----------



## meshaq

nope never mind so any ideas?


----------



## meshaq

10000 posts later I think I got it this time I ran the e12 kernel through CWM and was finally able to get barncale and open to ask me if I want it to have SU permissions
does that mean I am rooted?


----------



## dwitherell

meshaq said:


> 10000 posts later I think I got it this time I ran the e12 kernel through CWM and was finally able to get barncale and open to ask me if I want it to have SU permissions
> does that mean I am rooted?


Sounds like it. Hurray for success!


----------



## meshaq

Thank you very much for the reply no experience and couldnt do the hemidall verison but this was 100000000000000 times easier THANK YOU


----------



## nanheeje

well...i tried the simplified one..

It looked like everything was working fine and I got Superuser..

But when I opened Superuser, there was nothing in it,, also when i tried to tether,,,,it says it is not rooted...

I installed kernel from KnightCrusaderEI2Kernel and Superuser from CWM mode....

Any idea or help????

Thank you so much!


----------



## monkeybeanz

I had no problems with this and it shows running cwm-based recovery v5.0.2.7 but it will not show rooted with superuser?


----------



## dwitherell

nanheeje said:


> I had no problems with this and it shows running cwm-based recovery v5.0.2.7 but it will not show rooted with superuser?


Interesting... did you try to reflash the superuser .zip? Also, try to mount /system in CWM maybe... That could help possibly.


----------



## gobblev

I just took my first steps into rooting and flashing by following the op and have a question.

1. When CWM flashes the TI-X Stratosphere v1.1 rom, CWM shows an "unverified signature" error at the bottom of the screen. I flashed multiple times and it always shows this error. However, when I reboot, the rom boots properly but I can't tell if anything is wrong. Does that really mean something went wrong with the flash or am I misinterpreting that error?

I had more questions, but they should go to DC13 since they refer to the rom. Gonna post the rest in that thread.


----------



## dwitherell

gobblev said:


> I just took my first steps into rooting and flashing by following the op and have a question. 1. When CWM flashes the TI-X Stratosphere v1.1 rom, CWM shows an "unverified signature" error at the bottom of the screen. I flashed multiple times and it always shows this error. However, when I reboot, the rom boots properly but I can't tell if anything is wrong. Does that really mean something went wrong with the flash or am I misinterpreting that error? I had more questions, but they should go to DC13 since they refer to the rom. Gonna post the rest in that thread.


Huh. Unfortunately I have never seen that error... at least not that I recall (and it seems like I'd notice that). I suppose as long as the rom seems to be working all is well - I'll keep my eye out for this in my flashing and see if I can attribute it to something.


----------



## bdruzil

I'm having an issue trying to flash the SuperUser.zip or the Kernel Zip... I flashed CW Recovery Successfully but when I try to flash either the SU or Kernal zips I get the Android with the ! what do I do from Here to achieve root?


----------



## dwitherell

bdruzil said:


> I'm having an issue trying to flash the SuperUser.zip or the Kernel Zip... I flashed CW Recovery Successfully but when I try to flash either the SU or Kernal zips I get the Android with the ! what do I do from Here to achieve root?


What else does the screen say when you have the android and the ! ? Also, outline exactly what steps you went through to flash - if it's what I think it is it could just be a missed/misinterpreted step.


----------



## bdruzil

I put the phone into download Mode and used ODIN to flash CW recovery under the PDA setting... when CW recovery starts up and I attempt to flash Superuser.zip it just starts to load but then shows up little Android Dude and ! no text.


----------



## dwitherell

bdruzil said:


> I put the phone into download Mode and used ODIN to flash CW recovery under the PDA setting... when CW recovery starts up and I attempt to flash Superuser.zip it just starts to load but then shows up little Android Dude and ! no text.


Did you boot directly into CWM? The image you describe sounds like the stock recovery. What sort of options do you have available when you first get into CW recovery?


----------



## QuadAce

Does performing this leave the option open to reset to factory defaults?


----------



## tmcvermont

dwitherell, thanks for all of your help and your original simplified root guide. I'm using XP so there were a couple of things that varied slightly but, nothing that could not be overcome. The rooting process was slick. Doing my first titanium backup and all is good. It is my first root that I have done myself. Have a friend in our IT group at work and he routed and rom'd my droid global2 but, this is way more satisfiying. Thanks again for all of your help.


----------



## jspradling7

Thanks folks!
I bought my wife a Strat today and rooted it tonight. : )


----------



## LUCUSS

Through alot of trial, frustration, and error I originally rooted by strat months ago.

However I didn't want to do the heimdall mess again so tried the odin and get some of these roms trying out.

I never had clockwork mod installed and now installing am having the same issues as many with no communication between odin and my phone. My strat is detected in regular phone booting and regular factory recovery, however not at all with pressing the volume up or the the odin mode.

Any ideas? Have tried the usual unplugging cords, battery, etc. Just keeps showing odin mode with custom binary download: yes(5 counts) current binary:custom, when trying to have my phone read by PC.

I even reset my phone to the factory settings thinking maybe it was something simple with a program interfering. Now I am just stuck with the original settings and believe root but no way for odin to detect the device.

Maybe something simple I am missing, but very frustrating right now and hoping to eventually chime in with my opinion on some of these newer roms and kernals.


----------



## halberdier25

So, I am completely new to this. Running Windows 7, but have access to Mac OS (tried Heimdall and failed).

This whole thing goes through cleanly and nothing breaks, which is great.

But what is the actual process of flashing? All I want to do is root it. Nothing else. OP kind of glossed over it and my Google Fu is weak. I really can't find any information on this that makes sense to me.

Thanks.


----------



## aeidian

I had been putting this off for awhile because I didn't want to do anything to my phone to change it from stock without having a way to revert to completely back to stock if something happened, but I just went ahead and did it because the phone lag on stock is driving me nuts. I flashed the CWM through ODIN and the phone said recovery fail not verified or something but it seems to have worked anyway because when I rebooted via the vol up and down and power it went straight to CWM. I flashed the superuser and had no problems gaining superuser access using terminal and the su command, currently backing up all apps with titanium and then will reboot into recovery and do a full backup. One thing I've noticed is that the haptic feedback is now on steroids or something. The vibration is alot more intense before I rooted and flashed superuser and also cycles longer. I'm sure tons of jokes can be made at this, but has anyone noticed abnormal haptic feedback after flashing?

Also ROM Manager doesn't seem to like this. It doesn't see a CWM flashed on the phone and asks me to flash one, but does not list the Stratosphere in options, also the program itself tells me it cannot find superuser in the locations it thinks it should be. I take it there's no way to get into CWM recovery other than hold volume up, volume down, and power?


----------



## snowman110011

dwitherell said:


> Interesting... did you try to reflash the superuser .zip? Also, try to mount /system in CWM maybe... That could help possibly.


 I get The Same Exact Thing... I also Tried Mount System re istalled super user booted phone and nothing when i click super user theres nothing in there what could i be missing


----------



## snowman110011

i also flashed Knights crusader kernel and all went ok just as the instuctions but im still not rooted what am i doin wrong??? PLZ help


----------



## knightcrusader

snowman110011 said:


> i also flashed Knights crusader kernel and all went ok just as the instuctions but im still not rooted what am i doin wrong??? PLZ help


Flashing the kernel doesn't automatically root you, just gives you root access via adb. You have to use adb and push over su and superuser.apk in order to get root to work with apps. The instructions are in my original root post.


----------



## snowman110011

.


----------



## tmcvermont

Lucuss, I just recently rooted my strat with the odin program. I had previously installed my phone on my pc as an external device. However when I went to link to odin window "discovered new device" so, ran the wizard and it discovered and installed drivers. So I thought mission accomplished. Went to run odin again and once again windows "discovered new device". Thought it must be a mistake. However, once I let windows discover again and ran the wizard, it installed a completely different set of drivers. Once this was done, odin recoginzed and communicated with my phone.
Most of the info on here seems to be using windows 7 but, I am using XP so maybe picks up the phone a little differently
Hope this helps.
Best
Tmcvermont


----------



## LUCUSS

tmcvermont said:


> Lucuss, I just recently rooted my strat with the odin program. I had previously installed my phone on my pc as an external device. However when I went to link to odin window "discovered new device" so, ran the wizard and it discovered and installed drivers. So I thought mission accomplished. Went to run odin again and once again windows "discovered new device". Thought it must be a mistake. However, once I let windows discover again and ran the wizard, it installed a completely different set of drivers. Once this was done, odin recoginzed and communicated with my phone.
> Most of the info on here seems to be using windows 7 but, I am using XP so maybe picks up the phone a little differently
> Hope this helps.
> Best
> Tmcvermont


Thanks for the info.

Believe it or not, not sure exactly how or why, now I am able to flash anything with a peculiar method.

I have to boot my phone into odin mode, then somehow I am able to use Heimdall 1.3 on Windows XP and instead of adb and pushing files, I am simply using a stratospherepit file in heimdall and then flashing manually through that program the roms over.

I am not sure if my explaination is very accurate, it just seems very strange how I seem to be going about a completely different process of rooting, flashing, etc. than others have explained. But I guess if it works, thats all that matters.

My phone seemed basically screwed until I found this interesting and creative way of rooting, flashing, and roming the device. Again I am probably not explaining it well.

I am very happy with the tweakstock so far and am anxious now with the flash ability to get ICS or some other creative roms hopefully in the future.

I love the strat for its keyboard even though it may be slower than the nexus and smaller screen. However I am already getting very excited about the Samsung Galaxy Journal on the horizon with the HUGE screen.


----------



## snowman110011

knightcrusader said:


> Flashing the kernel doesn't automatically root you, just gives you root access via adb. You have to use adb and push over su and superuser.apk in order to get root to work with apps. The instructions are in my original root post.


 I am Good Up until this Point Then Im Lost What Do I Need To Do... Wait for the phone to boot back up and make sure everything is in working order. *Make sure USB Debugging is on. *(Settings->Applications->Development) I put USB Debugging On Then what..... if i try to run Adb it opens a command window but closes quickly Im LOST Sorry........


----------



## aeidian

So as things typically go in my luck, I waited several months to root my Strat because I was concerned that I wouldn't be able to unroot or return to stock in case something happened.

Well...

Something happened.

I dropped my phone today, not even 48 hours after I rooted it. There was a curious bright pixel in the top left. If I touched it, the most of the screen turned grey, kind of like highlighting with a mouse in windows by click and dragging a box around items. I turned the screen off and held on that spot and turned it back on and it didn't like that very much. The screen looks washed out and the digitizer goes nuts most of the time. I can still kind of use the phone but I'm going to insurance claim it at an undetermined date. For the mean time I'm going to activate my old Droid 2. I need to know how to get it unrooted. I only flashed the CWM through Odin in this guide. I didn't change the kernel of install any roms. I just used Odin to get CWM on the phone and then flashed the superuser file. How can I get rid of all this so it doesn't raise eyebrows at an insurance claim?

Edit: I was able to use Root Explorer to delete the system/bin/su and system/app/superuser.apk, but I still have CWM via volume up, volume down, and power on boot, how can I remove CWM recovery?


----------



## dwitherell

aeidian said:


> Edit: I was able to use Root Explorer to delete the system/bin/su and system/app/superuser.apk, but I still have CWM via volume up, volume down, and power on boot, how can I remove CWM recovery?


The stock kernel also has with it the stock recovery, so you can flash it as such to overwrite cwm. I'm not sure if there is an Odin-able variant of that out and about, but I can put together one at some point today if interested.


----------



## aeidian

dwitherell said:


> The stock kernel also has with it the stock recovery, so you can flash it as such to overwrite cwm. I'm not sure if there is an Odin-able variant of that out and about, but I can put together one at some point today if interested.


Yes, please. I remember there was some question about whether or not we had an actual stock kernel, something about EH vs EI or something and one would make wifi stop working. Will this stock kernel be the correct one to return the phone to out of the box state?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## adgj533

This method absolutely works, if there is someone out there who wanna root their phone this method is the best. You might be paranoid at first but if u follow these steps EXACTLY u can get root. I did it and im a noob at rooting.
Thank You Knight,Withere2 and DemoMan


----------



## snowman110011

aeidian said:


> Yes, please. I remember there was some question about whether or not we had an actual stock kernel, something about EH vs EI or something and one would make wifi stop working. Will this stock kernel be the correct one to return the phone to out of the box state?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjrssibelle

I have a problem...I followed all the steps but when i tried to flash the superuser file into CWM it said that it cannot be opened, that the file was bad and installation aborted. Please let me know how to fix this. Thank you


----------



## tmcvermont

Aidien,
If your ins. covers accidents, use the old rear driver's side wheel repair method to return to stock. If you can't turn it on... it's back to stock, right?


----------



## aeidian

tmcvermont said:


> Aidien,
> If your ins. covers accidents, use the old rear driver's side wheel repair method to return to stock. If you can't turn it on... it's back to stock, right?


That was step 2, for sure. My girlfriend loves to break phones, and after I returned it to stock I was going to let her go at it. I've read this has gorilla glass, but I doubt it'll stand up to what she can do to it.


----------



## dwitherell

aeidian said:


> I have a problem...I followed all the steps but when i tried to flash the superuser file into CWM it said that it cannot be opened, that the file was bad and installation aborted. Please let me know how to fix this. Thank you


One of two things likely happened - either CWM didn't take and you were trying to use the stock recovery, or (more likely) you got a bad download of the superuser zip. I would try to download it again and see if you can flash it.


----------



## aeidian

dwitherell said:


> Sorry for the delay there - flashing *this* in ODIN will overwrite CWM with the stock recovery. This will do nothing to the kernel, but from the sounds of it you did not need that, right? Did you flash a custom kernel? If so, let me know and I can get you that as well. This stock kernel is just a dump of the kernel that came on my wife's stratosphere when she first got it.


I just needed whatever will get rid of CWM recovery and make it stock again, so in the event they do turn it on see it was rooted. I know, probably just paranoid musings, but I like to be thorough. The only thing I flashed through CWM was the superuser stuff. I used ODIN to put CWM on my phone.


----------



## dwitherell

aeidian said:


> I just needed whatever will get rid of CWM recovery and make it stock again, so in the event they do turn it on see it was rooted. I know, probably just paranoid musings, but I like to be thorough. The only thing I flashed through CWM was the superuser stuff. I used ODIN to put CWM on my phone.


Ok - let me know if you have any problems with it.


----------



## Tjrssibelle

dwitherell said:


> One of two things likely happened - either CWM didn't take and you were trying to use the stock recovery, or (more likely) you got a bad download of the superuser zip. I would try to download it again and see if you can flash it.


When i boot into recovery it shows CWM-based recovery v5.0.2.7 and i downloaded superuser from the link provided. i re downloaded the file using the mirror version this time and same thing happened "installation aborted"


----------



## dwitherell

Tjrssibelle said:


> When i boot into recovery it shows CWM-based recovery v5.0.2.7 and i downloaded superuser from the link provided. i re downloaded the file using the mirror version this time and same thing happened "installation aborted"


Ok, so it's not the first possibility then  
Just to make sure - you do nothing to the file before moving it to your sdcard, correct? What is the exact file name of what you put on the sdcard? And just to make sure all is well, describe the process you go through to flash (i.e. what menus you choose, if you mount anything, etc.).


----------



## Tjrssibelle

I let the file as is "superuser-3.0.7-efghi-signed.zip", add it to the root of the sd card. when in recovery i choose the "install zip from sd card" menu, then i located and chose the zip and finally clicked yes to install. also i did not mount anything


----------



## Tjrssibelle

I dont know what made me think of this but i had decided to try the original 4gb sd card to install superuser and it worked fine... i did switched out to a 32gb card from China a few months ago to increase storage; i will have to remember to save the original card for future custom roming....titanium backup is working and the superuser apk is in the app drawer. thanks dwitherell for your time.


----------



## Pyro347

N00b here, Just got a stratoshpere and wanted to remove all the bloatware. I decided to root and followed this "simplified" guide. It worked great. Thanks a bunch. Off to the market I go....


----------



## snowman110011

hey dwitherell Do thanks for the E12 stock recovery for use with ODIN do you have Stock Kernel i can use with ODIN


----------



## tmcvermont

Yes dwitherell, do you have the stock EI2 kernel or, know where to find it? Thanks!


----------



## dwitherell

snowman110011 said:


> Yes dwitherell, do you have the stock EI2 kernel or, know where to find it? Thanks!


Sorry for the delay - *here* you go.


----------



## snowman110011

dwitherell said:


> Sorry for the delay - *here* you go.


 Thanks Bro....


----------



## tmcvermont

Thanks very much for the EI2 Kernel


----------



## sosarelegends

So I keep on trying this and at the last stepo where you say that you need to flash Superuser.zip file from the sd card if you just want to root the phone it wont allow me to do this..i mean i thought i put the zip file on the sd card cuz i went to the androidsu.com site from my phone and saved the link to sd card but idk if im doing this right...after i rebooted it i doanloded superuser from the site tried to flash it with rom manager and it said "you must root your phone for rom managwer to function bla bla bla" and at first after it says please reboot to install using cwm or something like that i click ok and it says an error occured while attempting to run privileged commands..i was wondering if anyone could help me with this..im pretty new to rooting and i have the samsung stratosphere(just in case this post doesnt go into the root for strat forum lol) and i would not like to have a paperweight because this is my first touch phone and my parents would kill me.lol any help greatly appreciated thank you


----------



## dwitherell

sosarelegends said:


> So I keep on trying this and at the last stepo where you say that you need to flash Superuser.zip file from the sd card if you just want to root the phone it wont allow me to do this..i mean i thought i put the zip file on the sd card cuz i went to the androidsu.com site from my phone and saved the link to sd card but idk if im doing this right...after i rebooted it i doanloded superuser from the site tried to flash it with rom manager and it said "you must root your phone for rom managwer to function bla bla bla" and at first after it says please reboot to install using cwm or something like that i click ok and it says an error occured while attempting to run privileged commands..i was wondering if anyone could help me with this..im pretty new to rooting and i have the samsung stratosphere(just in case this post doesnt go into the root for strat forum lol) and i would not like to have a paperweight because this is my first touch phone and my parents would kill me.lol any help greatly appreciated thank you


DON'T use ROM Manager - use the CWM you flash in ODIN directly (i.e. boot directly into it using adb reboot recovery or the vol up + vol down + power to turn on phone method). Also - just in case download the superuser zip on a PC, then manually move it to your sd card. Some have issues when downloading directly from phone.


----------



## sosarelegends

That could be the problem because I've read some things saying how ROM manager doesn't work with some phones I shall uninstall it..but I tried downloading superuser from my pc and the phone and when I connect my phone I have no way of opening upthe files folder from my sd card and dragging su over to the sd card file on my pc..if that makezs sense.I connect phone it says drivers installedx on my pc but n.o way to open existing ofolder containing my files within my sd card. On my pc..it just says successfully installed and I can't find anything for the phone from there on.


----------



## sosarelegends

Also what do you mean boot directly into adb using cwm..yu bmean when it says that list of mount/system unmount/syste3m data cache stuff like that..I flash the su zip at thya stage? Cuz thyats when I tried to but like I said I can't get the zip onto my sd card


----------



## Tjrssibelle

I get a "parsing error" when i try to install apps from amazon appstore after rooting. I cleared data/cache, reinstalled the appstore and still not able to install the apps. anybody knows of a solution? Thanks

never mind, i moved the appstore to system app and it s working now


----------



## dwitherell

sosarelegends said:


> Also what do you mean boot directly into adb using cwm..yu bmean when it says that list of mount/system unmount/syste3m data cache stuff like that..I flash the su zip at thya stage? Cuz thyats when I tried to but like I said I can't get the zip onto my sd card


Sorry, didn't mean for that to be confusing - I was just listing two ways one could get into recovery (using adb or holding down buttons). You want to flash the superuser zip in CWM - but not whatever you get to using ROM Manager. I'm not sure why you can't get the .zip file on to your sd card though.


----------



## aeidian

Can't seem to get busybox installer to actually install. It requests root privs and I allow it but it just won't install. Says failed to set permissions after it downloads.

Sent from my Strat a tat tat using Tapatalk


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

Hi, sorry but I'm new to rooting..I am trying my best to understand this but it's really hard for me. I just want to root my phone..no ROMs or anything..so is there any way you can explain better? I apologize for not understanding but I bricked my last phone so I want to be very careful. Do I have to flash Super User? Or can I just use the one I got from the app market? Please let me know. If you want to email me, my address is [email protected]

Sent from my Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

Also do I have to download the clockwork recovery if I just want to root? Or do I just do Odin?

Sent from my Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## Skylinez

Groovy.Foxy.Love said:


> Also do I have to download the clockwork recovery if I just want to root? Or do I just do Odin?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


I didnt use Clockwork when i rooted i just followed Knight Crusaders guide... Its really easy if you follow it i had my phone "Just Rooted" for about a month before getting clockwork mod and tweakstock.


----------



## Groovy.Foxy.Love

Thanks for the reply. Everytime I am about to do Knightcrusader's rooting method..I back out because I'm confused. I don't know what it means to push files to my phone and everything..not sure how to do that. I know I should probably not root if I don't know what I'm doing..but I enjoyed having root privileges with my last device. So I guess if it worked for others, I should try and hope for the best. I've only tried one click root before so I'm not use to all this. So embarrassing to be a noob.









Sent from my Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


----------



## Skylinez

Groovy.Foxy.Love said:


> Thanks for the reply. Everytime I am about to do Knightcrusader's rooting method..I back out because I'm confused. I don't know what it means to push files to my phone and everything..not sure how to do that. I know I should probably not root if I don't know what I'm doing..but I enjoyed having root privileges with my last device. So I guess if it worked for others, I should try and hope for the best. I've only tried one click root before so I'm not use to all this. So embarrassing to be a noob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Stratosphere using Pink Xparent Tapatalk


 Exactly how i was but when i was doing it, it was easy i admit i got stuck once because i couldnt figure out where to open the command prompt's but otherwise it took about 30 minutes to an hour. if you need help ask me and ill be glad to help


----------



## rob318

Ok here is the problem i am having..When i put the phone in usb debugging it installs the drivers..if i open Odin it finds the phone fine ...But the directions say to remove the usb cord then turn off phone..Now reboot odin mode..Witch i do and then when i run the odin it will not find the phone..Whats up? 
Nvm i didnt click on device and choose update driver first after the usb device showed up in device manager


----------



## adgj533

rob318 said:


> Ok here is the problem i am having..When i put the phone in usb debugging it installs the drivers..if i open Odin it finds the phone fine ...But the directions say to remove the usb cord then turn off phone..Now reboot odin mode..Witch i do and then when i run the odin it will not find the phone..Whats up?
> Nvm i didnt click on device and choose update driver first after the usb device showed up in device manager


im no pro in this like withere2, oc but what i did was open odin to flash cmw and then hold volume -+ and power button to boot into cmw recovery and then check if system is mounted(its in system/cache) and then u can flash su


----------



## Skylinez

rob318 said:


> Ok here is the problem i am having..When i put the phone in usb debugging it installs the drivers..if i open Odin it finds the phone fine ...But the directions say to remove the usb cord then turn off phone..Now reboot odin mode..Witch i do and then when i run the odin it will not find the phone..Whats up?
> Nvm i didnt click on device and choose update driver first after the usb device showed up in device manager


I think you might have to download the samsung usb drivers from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=961956
if that doesnt work then i honestly don't know. i used Knight crusaders root method








Odin is more confusing then Heimdall IMO, but i have flashed things with odin.


----------



## pwn

i get a message in odin saying that the tar is invalid?


----------



## Skylinez

Is it tar.md5?

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowman110011

I Followed Every Step in these instructions Every thing went just as it should but my strat is still not rooted do i have to flash the KC E12kernel to get root or is ther somthing i possible missed......... thxs


----------



## dwitherell

snowman110011 said:


> I Followed Every Step in these instructions Every thing went just as it should but my strat is still not rooted do i have to flash the KC E12kernel to get root or is ther somthing i possible missed......... thxs


You shouldn't have to - do you have Superuser installed - i.e. do you see Superuser in your list of programs?


----------



## snowman110011

dwitherell said:


> You shouldn't have to - do you have Superuser installed - i.e. do you see Superuser in your list of programs?


 Yes super user is installed and it in my list of programs....


----------



## snowman110011

I have Tried Several root only apps they all say No Root Access....


----------



## dwitherell

When you go into Superuser, hit the menu key and go into Preferences. Scroll down to the general section - what version does it list for Superuser and the su binary?


----------



## snowman110011

I feel like such a Tard I was Installing the wrong version of superuser (donut) I Did it again using correct version of Super user And It is Now Rooted.... Thanks Dwitherell For all Your Help!!!


----------



## dwitherell

snowman110011 said:


> I feel like such a Tard I was Installing the wrong version of superuser (donut) I Did it again using correct version of Super user And It is Now Rooted.... Thanks Dwitherell For all Your Help!!!


No problem - glad you got it figured out!


----------



## drummerboy1517

I got booted into the CWM Recovery but could not find the superuser.zip file on my phone...I am new at this stuff fyi.


----------



## drummerboy1517

I followed the steps but after step 11 i'm stuck!!


----------



## drummerboy1517

dwitherell said:


> For those not needing the details - here's the quick and dirty steps I took to root the phone:
> 
> 1) Flash CWM recovery .tar.md5 in ODIN
> 2) Boot into CWM and flash superuser .zip
> 
> Obviously you can replace "superuser .zip" with a custom rooted rom, or whatever else you wanted to flash.
> 
> BAM!


 How do you "flash superuser.zip"? that's what i can't figure out.


----------



## dwitherell

drummerboy1517 said:


> How do you "flash superuser.zip"? that's what i can't figure out.


The first post has more details - it should spell it out a bit there.


----------



## thesilverecluse

My installation of superuser was failing on my stratosphere as well. I tried 3 different sd cards as one person said they got it to work with a different sd card. I ended up finding format sd in the CWM menu, formated it, and it worked like a charm. Thanks!


----------



## sd70acejm

I can't get busybox to install. I am told " It looks like the installation of BusyBox was not successful" and "The SU binary was not found on your phone. This app will not work without root".

I am rooted, I have LBE Privacy Guard and AdFree working on my phone. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## drummerboy1517

I figured it out, thank you.


----------



## misaelN04H

im stuck on step 7 & 8. i get the [Android image above some text (Downloading... Do not turn off target!!).] screen on my phone but odin is not detecting my phone

im not getting the [(you will see some stuff appear under ID:COM - the box will be yellow - as well as an Added!! message in the Message box)].

in short, once i plug in the phone, Odin isnt doing anything


----------



## Jocohow

Thank you. I am now rooted.


----------



## UberKittyCat

Odd stuff going on. I did each step accurately and got root access. But for some reason all my root access just goes away. I boot up my phone and everything works. But after a few minutes it acts like it isn't rooted. I even installed a couple root checkers. I run the checker and it says I have root access. I set the phone down. A few minutes later, no root access.


----------



## UberKittyCat

UberKittyCat said:


> Odd stuff going on. I did each step accurately and got root access. But for some reason all my root access just goes away. I boot up my phone and everything works. But after a few minutes it acts like it isn't rooted. I even installed a couple root checkers. I run the checker and it says I have root access. I set the phone down. A few minutes later, no root access.


Never mind. it's working. Thanks for the simplified instructions!


----------



## acejavelin

Awesome Guide!!! Thanks so much!!!

Never rooted a phone before and followed your method and was done in under 30 minutes with no issues... Although the first boot took a long time with the pulsing 4G symbol sitting there for several minutes after flashing Superuser and rebooting. I am assuming this is because I wiped cache and delvik cache but it was little scary until the boot completed, then I checked and Superuser was in the apps and ES File Manager and Task Manager were able to get root access... so now all is good and I can't wait to get rid of all that VZW and Samsung junk!


----------



## acejavelin

OK, so I am rooted, both ES Task Manager and Titanium Backup are telling me that they have root access, but Titanium Backup is always giving me an error that says:

_Error - BusyBox works but the "su" command does not elevate to root. There is something wrong with your "su" binary and/or "Superuser" app._

_Please try to root your device again (possibly with different methods/tools) or check with your ROM provider._

Then I click OK, and the overview screen comes up and says "Root Access: yes (Green Check mark) BusyBox 1.18.4-Titanium from app)

and sometimes when I open it, I get the error window but it says it gets Superuser access and loads the list of apps, other times it doesn't get any app list.

Is this normal or is there something else I have to do? All I did was install CWM Recovery, wipe cache and delvik cache, and install Superuser. Do I need to install a different kernel or something as well?

EDIT: Hmmm... looks like a reboot cleared up some of the issues, once I turned on USB Debugging and Unknown Sources and rebooted I am no longer getting any errors. I can now successfully load TB when I start it, and backups seem to work properly. I tried uninstalling an app called "Allshare" and it seemed to uninstall, then I rebooted and it was back.

Now I just rebooted and Titanium Backup says it can't gain root privileges, odd... Killed process and restarted and then it seemed OK. Seems to freeze sometimes in operations, either uninstalling or backing up, just freezes up TB app and I have to restart phone.

Wondering if this because I am just using the stock kernel or something else? Any ideas or am I best off just installing Tweak v2.1 ROM with rchp Kernel and be done with it?


----------



## daventodd

Have you installed a recent version of Busybox?


----------



## acejavelin

No. I am using the BusyBox that comes with TB... After you mentioned that I tried installing BusyBox from couple different apps in the market and they all failed.


----------



## dwitherell

acejavelin said:


> No. I am using the BusyBox that comes with TB... After you mentioned that I tried installing BusyBox from couple different apps in the market and they all failed.


If you go into the Superuser app, hit menu, select preferences, and scroll down a ways - what does it say as the version number for the apk and for the su binary?


----------



## acejavelin

Superuser v3.0.7 (41)

Su Binary vnull

So I click the button and get:

Binary Updater - New version of su binary found. Update now (and click Update)

Downloading manifest... okay!
Parsing Manifest... okay!
Latest version = 3.0.3.2
Checking installed version = legacy
Fixing database... okay!
Checking for busybox... not found
Downloading custom busybox... okay!
Checking md5sum... okay!
Checking current install path... fail!
Failed to find currently installed su binary.
Update can not continue

Offers to try again... same result.

Am I correct in thinking the Superuser.Zip flash with CWM Recovery didn't take properly or am I barking up the wrong tree?

EDIT: Is it possible I forgot to mount /system when doing the initial root? Having a feeling I might have forgotten to do that, can I just redo it?

EDIT2: Think that was it, rebooted into CWM Recovery and mounted /system and reinstalled Superuser.Zip. Now shows "Superuser v3.0.7 (41)" and "Su binary v3.0.3.2"

I tried running Busybox Installer, v1.20.1 would not install, but v1.19.4 seemed to go OK. My only question is what install location should be used /system/bin or /system/xbin ? (Actually think I ran it in both locations)


----------



## dwitherell

acejavelin said:


> Superuser v3.0.7 (41)
> 
> Su Binary vnull
> 
> So I click the button and get:
> 
> Binary Updater - New version of su binary found. Update now (and click Update)
> 
> Downloading manifest... okay!
> Parsing Manifest... okay!
> Latest version = 3.0.3.2
> Checking installed version = legacy
> Fixing database... okay!
> Checking for busybox... not found
> Downloading custom busybox... okay!
> Checking md5sum... okay!
> Checking current install path... fail!
> Failed to find currently installed su binary.
> Update can not continue
> 
> Offers to try again... same result.
> 
> Am I correct in thinking the Superuser.Zip flash with CMW Recovery didn't take properly or am I barking up the wrong tree?


You're pretty close to the right tree. I would try to flash the superuser zip in cwm recovery again - and make sure /system is mounted when you do. In my experience anytime the su binary has a null version number it stems from a permission not being set correctly on the su bin in /system/(x)bin, and reflashing fixes it most of the time. Hope that helps!


----------



## acejavelin

Yeah... that seemed to be it. I rebooted into CWM recovery and did it again... things seem more normal now. Thinking for some reason /system didn't mount properly the first time.

Busybox Installer worked this time as well with v1.19.4, but v1.20.1 failed to install... what is the correct installation path /system/bin or /system/xbin (/system/xbin is default for the installer I think). Would it be an issue if it happened to install in both?


----------



## tmcvermont

Dwitherell,
I am not able to install busybox either. I had my strat rooted but had an update come in for busybox and it seemed to hose things up. Lost root. So, am to the point of trying to re-root. Root comes and goes. System mounts and unmounts during the SU flash. All seems correct. Cannot get a busybox to install.
Any help is greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Tmcvermont


----------



## dwitherell

acejavelin said:


> Dwitherell,
> I am not able to install busybox either. I had my strat rooted but had an update come in for busybox and it seemed to hose things up. Lost root. So, am to the point of trying to re-root. Root comes and goes. System mounts and unmounts during the SU flash. All seems correct. Cannot get a busybox to install.
> Any help is greatly appreciated.
> Thanks
> Tmcvermont


So you are rooted fine but can't get busybox to install? Same questions here really - what version, and how are you installing it?


----------



## acejavelin

I used BusyBox Installer by JRummy16... It gives you an option to install in /system/xbin (default) or /system/bin. Once I had the rooting down it installed fine at v1.19.4 and when I run it again it tells me it is installed in /system/xbin and everyhing is working normally.

My issue was actually with the rooting and not having having the /system directory mounted when I did the initial install of Superuser.ZIp, so it partially worked... once I reinstalled it with that mounted everything worked perfectly.

Thanks again for all your assistance!


----------



## tmcvermont

I have re-flashed superuser through CWM and all seem to install correctly. Your comments about making sure that the system is mounted was throwing me off a bit. I was looking for an option in CWM to mount the system but, with the last flash that I did, i see that CWM mounts the system to flash and then unmounts tht system. I'm figuring that this is correct. All looks correct and the same as my other strat that is rooted and has busybox and works great. 
I have been trying to install busybox from the Jrummy app or the Stericson app from the market place with just doing a normal install function. I do remember there was something odd about the way the first strat was rooted but, that was a while ago and I cannot fully remember. When I first rooted the first strat I had the same issues as with this one... rooted sort of but not fully.

I will tell you that there was something to do with internally pushing the su from binx to bin so that there are actually two copies of su in system/bin with the same permissions. Maybe that makes no difference but, it works. I am still tinkering with this thing and maybe if I hold my mouth just right and use the correct incantation it'll work. 
Thanks 
Tmcvermont


----------



## dwitherell

tmcvermont said:


> ...Your comments about making sure that the system is mounted was throwing me off a bit. I was looking for an option in CWM to mount the system but, with the last flash that I did, i see that CWM mounts the system to flash and then unmounts tht system....


FYI - in CWM recovery if you go into the mounts and storage menu, /system is mounted when it says "unmount" to the left of /system. If it says "mount", just scroll down to it and select it.


----------



## tmcvermont

Thanks for the comeback on this. To date, I have not seen that I have that menu in my CWM. However, I went through the phone and stripped every old reference to busybox I could find... everywhere. Downloaded the stericson installer and... It installed. I'm fully rooted and functioning.
Thanks so much for your help.
Best
Tmcvermont


----------



## dwitherell

tmcvermont said:


> Thanks for the comeback on this. To date, I have not seen that I have that menu in my CWM. However, I went through the phone and stripped every old reference to busybox I could find... everywhere. Downloaded the stericson installer and... It installed. I'm fully rooted and functioning.
> Thanks so much for your help.
> Best
> Tmcvermont


Well it sounds like you are up and running how you want to be which is the important thing - but it also sounds like you don't have CWM recovery installed (otherwise you would have a mounts and storage selection on the main menu in recovery). When you are in recovery, is there an image that you can see at all?


----------



## erron

I could use a little help. I searched this thread and the rom thread. I took a stock strat. Flashed recovery via odin. Then tried to flash tweaked 2.1 w the kernel it contained and get stuck at the samsung logo. I used odin to restore the phone back to stock. I am assuming it was maybe a jump from stock to that kernel? There doesn't seem to be a good thorough guide for stock to rommed that has this issue. Recovery loaded fine and rom flashed fine. I did wipe data/cache/davlik. Any input would be great. Thanks.

EDIT: Appears to be recovery borking. I am going to try to do recovery through heimdall


----------



## dwitherell

erron said:


> I could use a little help. I searched this thread and the rom thread. I took a stock strat. Flashed recovery via odin. Then tried to flash tweaked 2.1 w the kernel it contained and get stuck at the samsung logo. I used odin to restore the phone back to stock. I am assuming it was maybe a jump from stock to that kernel? There doesn't seem to be a good thorough guide for stock to rommed that has this issue. Recovery loaded fine and rom flashed fine. I did wipe data/cache/davlik. Any input would be great. Thanks.


Did you mount /system before flashing the rom/kernel combo? You do this in the mounts and storage menu in CWM recovery - /system is mounted when it says "unmount" to the left of /system.


----------



## tmcvermont

dwitherell,

sometimes it sucks being new to this game. Yes, up and functioning just fine and, yes I do have CWM. Unfortunately, having CWM does not guarantee that one can read. I was continually blowing right by the first menu to "install zip from sdcard". Didn't even see "mounts and storage" nor did I consider that "mounts and storage" would contain something like "mount system".Uh-huh. Well, now I do. Not sure why today "mounts and storage" was figuratively in bold print but, it stuck out in plain sight. Anyway, chalking it up to experience.
Once again, thank you very much for all of your help. I am again indebted to you.
Best
Tmcvermont


----------



## djphrost

tmcvermont said:


> dwitherell,
> 
> sometimes it sucks being new to this game. Yes, up and functioning just fine and, yes I do have CWM. Unfortunately, having CWM does not guarantee that one can read. I was continually blowing right by the first menu to "install zip from sdcard". Didn't even see "mounts and storage" nor did I consider that "mounts and storage" would contain something like "mount system".Uh-huh. Well, now I do. Not sure why today "mounts and storage" was figuratively in bold print but, it stuck out in plain sight. Anyway, chalking it up to experience.
> Once again, thank you very much for all of your help. I am again indebted to you.
> Best
> Tmcvermont


no worries we all gotta start somewhere. I'm not the best our there, but this stratosphere thread is usually pretty active. Welcome to the strat.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## burnzz

djphrost said:


> but this stratosphere thread is usually pretty active. Welcome to the strat.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


i'm just grateful there is a stratosphere topic.

rooted, updated to tweak 2.1 thanks for this guide,and thanks for your work with the statosphere *dwitherell*


----------



## eggroll822

hello everyone,

i'm having a tough time flashing roms in cwm, i'm fairly familiar with odin/cwm/roms/kernels from my captivate which is running cm9. I've been toiling away at my girlfriends strat and can't get the tweaked roms to boot. I have cwm and su, it says 3.0.3.2, even tried the RC 3.2. from the website. I think the problem is based from the fact that when I wipe the phone it says there is an error mounting data, datadata, and etc. Therefore is doesn't effectively wipe. The only things is does wipe are /cache and /sdcard/.android-secure.

before flashing I have been mounting /system, and the roms actually flash i.e. I get the tweaked boot animation which looks sweet, but it just loops there forever. I've let it sit for 30 minutes hoping. I assume it's because i can't wipe the device? anyone else have this problem?

p.s. i've read all 13 pages and tried to google


----------



## dwitherell

eggroll822 said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> i'm having a tough time flashing roms in cwm, i'm fairly familiar with odin/cwm/roms/kernels from my captivate which is running cm9. I've been toiling away at my girlfriends strat and can't get the tweaked roms to boot. I have cwm and su, it says 3.0.3.2, even tried the RC 3.2. from the website. I think the problem is based from the fact that when I wipe the phone it says there is an error mounting data, datadata, and etc. Therefore is doesn't effectively wipe. The only things is does wipe are /cache and /sdcard/.android-secure.
> 
> before flashing I have been mounting /system, and the roms actually flash i.e. I get the tweaked boot animation which looks sweet, but it just loops there forever. I've let it sit for 30 minutes hoping. I assume it's because i can't wipe the device? anyone else have this problem?
> 
> p.s. i've read all 13 pages and tried to google


Hmm - haven't heard of this issue on the strat before. If I were you these would be the sorts of things I would try:
- Have you tried flashing the ODIN variant of tweaked?
- Maybe try to reflash recovery... not sure if that'll help much, but you never know
- There is a return-to-stock-ish ODIN floating around (*here*) that you could try to flash - then hopefully you can start over from scratch
- If things are really bad, there is a full factory ODIN file *here* - but I would only consider this as a no-other-alternative sort of plan.

Hope this helps - and good luck!


----------



## eggroll822

dwitherell said:


> Hmm - haven't heard of this issue on the strat before. If I were you these would be the sorts of things I would try:
> - Have you tried flashing the ODIN variant of tweaked?
> - Maybe try to reflash recovery... not sure if that'll help much, but you never know
> - There is a return-to-stock-ish ODIN floating around (*here*) that you could try to flash - then hopefully you can start over from scratch
> - If things are really bad, there is a full factory ODIN file *here* - but I would only consider this as a no-other-alternative sort of plan.
> 
> Hope this helps - and good luck!


Thanks dwitherell, yea i have tried the tweaked rom via odin and redoing the recovery as well. Yea i might try to go back to "stockish" and see what happens.


----------



## Sick0

Hi all.

Once rooted and you have CWM flashed, is this "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]simultaneously hold down the volume down, volume up, and power buttons" how you get back into CWM from powered off phone?[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Thanks,[/background]


----------



## acejavelin

Sick0 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Once rooted and you have CWM flashed, is this "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]simultaneously hold down the volume down, volume up, and power buttons" how you get back into CWM from powered off phone?[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Thanks,[/background]


Exactly how you just said it... [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]simultaneously hold down the volume down, volume up, and power buttons until the SAMSUNG logo blanks out and comes back, once it does then release all buttons, in a few seconds the CWM menu will show[/background] up! It is also in the first post in this thread.


----------



## Sick0

acejavelin said:


> Exactly how you just said it... [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]simultaneously hold down the volume down, volume up, and power buttons until the SAMSUNG logo blanks out and comes back, once it does then release all buttons, in a few seconds the CWM menu will show[/background] up! It is also in the first post in this thread.


Yeah seen that for the actual rooting and flashing of the CWM but wasn't sure if that was just for that part or if it was the trick period. 

:EDIT:
Wow! Can't seem to get into the CWM. I have tried a few times and seen it falsh by and that's it... tricky huh.

:EDIT 2:
Ok, have seen this error msg. 3x+ now so maybe someone can tell me why.


Code:


<br />
The Application SyncMLSvc (process.com.samsung.syncservice) has stopped unexpectedly. Please try again<br />

This happens after I reboot for any reason.

Thanks!


----------



## RoyJ

Weird. I've never had a problem getting into ClockworkMod recovery. Using that same button combo. You hold it until you see the Samsung logo AND KEEP HOLDING, then it goes away and comes back then you let go.

But I haven't had to do it that way since I flashed tweaked 2.1 w/ rhcp's kernel & upgraded to 2.2 from tweaktools. When you use the reboot option is asks if you want to just reboot or reboot to recovery or download mode. both work. I just hit REBOOT RECOVERY from the power menu and bang. I'm in CWM


----------



## acejavelin

Sick0 said:


> Yeah seen that for the actual rooting and flashing of the CWM but wasn't sure if that was just for that part or if it was the trick period.
> 
> :EDIT:
> Wow! Can't seem to get into the CWM. I have tried a few times and seen it falsh by and that's it... tricky huh.
> 
> :EDIT 2:
> Ok, have seen this error msg. 3x+ now so maybe someone can tell me why.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> The Application SyncMLSvc (process.com.samsung.syncservice) has stopped unexpectedly. Please try again<br />
> 
> This happens after I reboot for any reason.
> 
> Thanks!


All you did was install CWM Recovery and Superuser???

Reboot into CWM and wipe cache and Dalvik cache (in advanced section) and reboot, it won't wipe out anything you need but you will notice it will take 2x-3x longer to boot after you do this, so don't get worked up, just be patient.


----------



## Sick0

acejavelin, you are the man! I sure appreciate all the help you have given me, don't know what I would have done without it!

FYI - Romtool Box (there is also a pro ver. which I have) has a reboot feature which allows for different reboot methods, one of which is reboot into recovery. That works great for me. 
As per advice of acejavelin I have decided not to use the above app as it's not friendly with the device. Sorry for the poor advice, I will get better at it. 

Thanks!


----------



## acejavelin

Sick0 said:


> acejavelin, you are the man! I sure appreciate all the help you have given me, don't know what I would have done without it!
> 
> FYI - Romtool Box (there is also a pro ver. which I have) has a reboot feature which allows for different reboot methods, one of which is reboot into recovery. That works great for me.
> 
> Thanks!


Glad I could help... Word of advice though, do not use Romtool Box, ROM Manager, or any other "ROM manager"-type application with this device, it simply doesn't play well with it, and absolutely do not try to upgrade the CWM Recovery in this device, it is not exactly standard. There are some simple apps to reboot into recovery, but if you install the Tweaked ROM (BEST rom for Stratosphere imho) and possibly Ti-X (can't remember) has an option to reboot into recovery directly from the power button.


----------



## Sick0

acejavelin said:


> Glad I could help... Word of advice though, do not use Romtool Box, ROM Manager, or any other "ROM manager"-type application with this device, it simply doesn't play well with it, and absolutely do not try to upgrade the CWM Recovery in this device, it is not exactly standard. There are some simple apps to reboot into recovery, but if you install the Tweaked ROM (BEST rom for Stratosphere imho) and possibly Ti-X (can't remember) has an option to reboot into recovery directly from the power button.


Alright, I will remove rom toolbox then, I notice it had some issues just trying to run.







Sad cause I bought that when I was using my X2. Also if I do use a custom rom I am 99% sure it will be the Tweaked ROM. 

Thanks,


----------



## daventodd

Well, just got back from BestBuy and I've successfully rooted my "new" Strat. Thanks a lot Dwitherell


----------



## KingAres

Ok, stupid question. I rooted my thunderbolt, which is pretty much the same as this, but WAY different...first, if I flash superuser (which one to use) can I still put a Rom on afterwards? I know superuser is built in to most ROMs and also when you install superuser, you generally cannot uninstall it. Not very clear on this part. Directions say if you want root, flash superuser or install ROM from SD card. Doesn't say I can flash a ROM aftwards. Another question, I see a lot of posts about flashing a Kernel...why would you flash a Kernel before flashing a ROM? Maybe this is different between the bolt and Strat...Just confused, please help.....


----------



## acejavelin

KingAres said:


> Ok, stupid question. I rooted my thunderbolt, which is pretty much the same as this, but WAY different...first, if I flash superuser (which one to use) can I still put a Rom on afterwards? I know superuser is built in to most ROMs and also when you install superuser, you generally cannot uninstall it. Not very clear on this part. Directions say if you want root, flash superuser or install ROM from SD card. Doesn't say I can flash a ROM aftwards. Another question, I see a lot of posts about flashing a Kernel...why would you flash a Kernel before flashing a ROM? Maybe this is different between the bolt and Strat...Just confused, please help.....


The Thunderbolt and Stratosphere are WAY different animals (I own a Rezound, which is similar to your TBolt, and until just recently a Stratosphere), totally different procedures and they way things are done... Most all the roms here are just "tweaked" stock roms, there isn't much development on this device (no updates, no OTAs, no different radios, no different kernel versions, etc.) like many HTC devices, except for the handful of awesome devs still here like Dwitherell, _bag_, and a handful of others... Because most of the ROMs and Kernels are basically "tweaked" versions on stock, honestly for the most part the order in which they are flashed is irrelevant (Unlike your Thunderbolt and my Rezound).

Also, in the Strat, it is fairly easy to uninstall Superuser, flash back to stock, flash back to stock recovery, or whatever with just a couple clicks in CWM Recovery... the whole locked/unlocked, S-On/S-Off, RUUs, PMxxIMG.Zip, and most other stuff you are used to do not apply here.

My only real recommendation here is that when you install CWM Recovery the first time, do a nandroid backup before you change ANYTHING else, even before you root, so it is super easy to return to stock if needed, then copy this directory off the card and store it in a safe place!


----------



## igorlord

I've followed these instructions and rooted my Stratosphere successfully a few months ago. Last week, I received a Verizon OTA update, but the update failed (a yellow triangle next to an unhappy droid in the middle of the update). The upon reboot from a failed OTA update, the phone went back into the pre-update state.

Could this be due to the rooting of the phone? If so, I'd like to undo the root before re-applying the OTA update. The link to
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/32170931/EI2StockRecovery.tar.md5.7z that has been posted here is invalid, unfortunately, (40-4).

Any help/wisdom is greatlyu appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## acejavelin

igorlord said:


> I've followed these instructions and rooted my Stratosphere successfully a few months ago. Last week, I received a Verizon OTA update, but the update failed (a yellow triangle next to an unhappy droid in the middle of the update). The upon reboot from a failed OTA update, the phone went back into the pre-update state.
> 
> Could this be due to the rooting of the phone? If so, I'd like to undo the root before re-applying the OTA update. The link to
> http://dl.dropbox.co...very.tar.md5.7z that has been posted here is invalid, unfortunately, (40-4).
> 
> Any help/wisdom is greatlyu appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!


Rooting alone _should_ not stop the update, but having ClockWorkMod Recovery will... also, if you made any changes to the firmware at all, such as debloating, the update will fail the checks.

We are aware the update requires at the very least: stock recovery and all files to be present from the original firmware, including ODEX files and all bloatware. It will check all of these things and if any of the checks fail, the entire update will fail and in most circumstances the phone will remain unchanged (couple people have said they phone became unusable and had to be reflashed though).

If you really want the update, you need to return your firmware to stock (or so all the files are there) and return your recovery image to stock.


----------



## thebamafan

Thanks to all the experts for working through all of this for those of us that like to be the masters of our destiny but can't take the time to work through all of the details. I was finally convinced yesterday to take the time and root my strat. I had some hiccups at first but after reading various posts on this particular thread I was successful this morning. I did a nandroid bkp before I started and when root finally took I did a full data n system backup in TB. Now I am ready to do the Tweaked Rom.

However, before I do that I have one concern. When I initially flashed CWM with ODIN and then did the 3 finger salute, CWM worked fine to do the backup. All menu items were there and available. For some reason, I ended up getting out of CWM before I installed superuser form the sdcard, so I did the 3 finger salute again and accessed CWM. However, the menu had only a subset of the options - reboot; install zip from sdcard; wipe data; wipe cache. Also none of the options were "actionable". Meaning, I could highlight an option like reboot but pressing the power button would not execute it. I also tried the install zip option with the same outcome. For obvious reasons I didn't try either of the wipe options. Touching the Home icon on my touch screen would start reboot. 
The only way that I could use CWM was by re-flashing it with ODIN. Once it is re-flashed CWM works fine for that session, but CWM is not usable after I reboot out of it unless I flash it again with ODIN.

*versions used for rooting:*
Odin3-v1.85.zip - the zip contained the following:
Odin3 v1.85.exe
Odin3.ini
u1_02_20110310_emmc_EXT4.pit

CMW 5.02.7 - StratCMWRecovery.tar.md5
Superuser-3.1.3-arm-signed.zip
Thanks for the help.


----------



## dwitherell

There likely is a file called install-recovery.sh in /system/etc causing the issue - you'll need that deleted to keep CWM.


----------



## thebamafan

You are correct, Sir. Once I re-(moved) install-recovery.sh and re-flashed CWM, it worked like... well... clockwork.

Thanks.


----------



## daventodd

thebamafan said:


> You are correct, Sir. Once I re-(moved) install-recovery.sh and re-flashed CWM, it worked like... well... clockwork.
> 
> Thanks.


Dat pun. Hahaha


----------



## dwitherell

Updated some bad links in the OP - sorry


----------



## YrrchSebor

hi, i am gonna root my uncle's Stratosphere, it has the FF1 update, but i would think that flashing CWM wouldl work all the same? also, are most people flashing thru Odin without a pit file? i do see one mentioned a few posts up, but where to get it, or maybe not even necessary? thx!


----------



## YrrchSebor

eh, i just went ahead and did it... worked fine. thx!


----------



## [email protected]

I couldnt the e12 kernal file either link still broken. btw these are the best intstrutions ive seen for doing this. the pics help a lot too  all i need is that *EI2TweakStockKernel.zip *file so i can give this a try.


----------



## dwitherell

[email protected] said:


> I couldnt the e12 kernal file either link still broken. btw these are the best intstrutions ive seen for doing this. the pics help a lot too  all i need is that *EI2TweakStockKernel.zip *file so i can give this a try.


I forgot to update that one - I'll get right on it.

EDIT: Noticed the ODIN link was bad as well. All fixed now in the OP


----------



## dishwater63

I rooted my Stratosphere many moons ago (no custom ROMs, just superuser, that's all I needed), but now I'm getting the dreaded Verizon update message every day. Is there a way to keep that from appearing?


----------



## daventodd

Do you want to accept the update or just wait for a new FF1 ROM to come out? If you want to wait, just flash this and all notifications will stop. (Courtesy of Dwitherell)


----------



## NerdDuhvelopment

Thank you so much!! I've had my stratosphere for 3 years and wanted to root it! And this method worked!


----------



## daventodd

NerdDuhvelopment said:


> Thank you so much!! I've had my stratosphere for 3 years and wanted to root it! And this method worked!


I hope "3 years" is a typo. 
Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## tut0029

Sorry in advance for these Noob questions that probably have been answered. I did browse, just could't find them:

- What wipes are called for to flash Superuser-3.0.7-efghi-signed.zip? Just 'cache and dalvik cache' or 'data/factory reset'?

- If 'data/factory reset', what does this actually do? I'm about to root a phone I've had for a while and was just wondering what to expect.

- I see that there are new versions of Superuser on the provided link, should I use an updated one in place of Superuser-3.0.7-efghi-signed.zip? If so, which one? (ARM, x86)

Thanks again in advance.


----------



## dwitherell

tut0029 said:


> Sorry in advance for these Noob questions that probably have been answered. I did browse, just could't find them:
> 
> - What wipes are called for to flash Superuser-3.0.7-efghi-signed.zip? Just 'cache and dalvik cache' or 'data/factory reset'?
> 
> - If 'data/factory reset', what does this actually do? I'm about to root a phone I've had for a while and was just wondering what to expect.
> 
> - I see that there are new versions of Superuser on the provided link, should I use an updated one in place of Superuser-3.0.7-efghi-signed.zip? If so, which one? (ARM, x86)
> 
> Thanks again in advance.


Cache/dalvik is all you need. The data/factory reset one erases all of your data (games, texts, apps, settings, etc) and isn't really needed for this. I would stick with 3.0.7 as some of the newer iterations were problematic.


----------



## tut0029

Worked perfect! Thank you so much for the Simplified instructions and thank you so much answering my questions so quickly!!!


----------



## psteele

I used these instructions to put CWM on my daughter's stratosphere. I did the 3-finger reboot and must have kept my fingers held down too long because I saw CWM appear briefly, but then the phone rebooted (probably because the first option is "reboot" and the power button -- which I was still holding down -- selected that option).

I shut down and booted back into recovery, but I was now in the standard recovery. I researched this issue and found out that there was a file called "install-recovery.sh" in /system/etc. I used adb to try and delete it but (duh) I wasn't rooted and so I couldn't delete it.

So here's what I did:

1. repeated the instructions to flash CWM
2. Rebooted properly into CWM (didn't hold power down too long) and flashed Superuser-3.1.3-arm-signed.zip.
3. Rebooted from CWM menu.
4. Downloaded "Root Browser" from Android Play store.
5. Went to the /system/etc directory and went to rename install-recovery.sh to install-recovery.sh-old
6. Got a SU prompt and clicked "allow" (didn't look at the screen after rename)
7. Shutdown phone.
8. Did three-finger reboot and I'm back in the regular Samsung recovery again.

I rebooted, went back to Root Browser and noticed the file did not get renamed (should have checked the screen!). I tried to delete the file and nothing happens. No errors, but the file isn't deleted.

How do I get rid of this file so I can keep CWM?


----------



## psteele

psteele said:


> How do I get rid of this file so I can keep CWM?


Found the solution. Downloaded ES File Explorer. It has an option in it's menu under "Root Settings" (or something like that) to mount /system as writable. This allowed me to remove the file and now I can boot into CWM as needed.


----------



## daventodd

psteele said:


> Found the solution. Downloaded ES File Explorer. It has an option in it's menu under "Root Settings" (or something like that) to mount /system as writable. This allowed me to remove the file and now I can boot into CWM as needed.


Glad you go it working!

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## amorse

K, so I Odin'ed cwm over as described, rebooted into cwm, but subsequent boots go into the stock recovery. If I repeat the cwm installation it will boot into cwm again, but again subsequents boots go to stock. Do I need to actually flash su to be able to boot into cwm? (Haven't done that yet...) Thanks


----------



## daventodd

amorse said:


> K, so I Odin'ed cwm over as described, rebooted into cwm, but subsequent boots go into the stock recovery. If I repeat the cwm installation it will boot into cwm again, but again subsequents boots go to stock. Do I need to actually flash su to be able to boot into cwm? (Haven't done that yet...) Thanks


Look at the above posts on how Psteele solved that problem!

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## amorse

Lol, sorry for the laziness...went thru the first like 13 pages, bailed. Anyway, thanks to you and Psteele!


----------



## acejavelin

I would suggest dwitherell and Crystawth update their original postings with the info from Psteele over the previous 8 or so postings.


----------



## dwitherell

acejavelin said:


> I would suggest dwitherell and Crystawth update their original postings with the info from Psteele over the previous 8 or so postings.


I'll do you one better...
Updated OP. It now includes a little 3.0.7 recommendation, as well as a link to a slightly modified CWM install for 3.0.7 that also removes the install-recovery.sh file for you. Hope this helps folks!


----------



## alnseattle

I used your method and it worked perfectly. Thanks a lot for the great instructions and all your work.


----------



## mastmike

odin doesnt automatically see my phone.. what do i do?


----------



## daventodd

mastmike said:


> odin doesnt automatically see my phone.. what do i do?


By automatically, you mean that it takes a while for Odin to see your phone? Or it doesn't show up at all?
Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zzandrewst

Decided to finally root my replacement Stratosphere but am having problems doing so. I followed all directions as listed and ran into the problem previously posted about the recurring system recovery. 1st try with Odin, I couldn't get CWM to ever boot up. I flashed CWM again and this 2nd time successfully was able to get CWM to boot up. I immediately made a backup in CWM. I decided I would go ahead and flash the Tweaked 2.2 zip that I had saved on my SD Card. When I did this, I wiped data, cache, and dalvik. I mounted everything except USB. When I tried to flash the Tweaked file, the phone went into a bootloop. Luckily, the phone still booted to CWM, so I restored my phone back to it's pre-flashed self. Should I just flash SuperUser first and then after I do that, try to flash Tweaked? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## daventodd

zzandrewst said:


> Decided to finally root my replacement Stratosphere but am having problems doing so. I followed all directions as listed and ran into the problem previously posted about the recurring system recovery. 1st try with Odin, I couldn't get CWM to ever boot up. I flashed CWM again and this 2nd time successfully was able to get CWM to boot up. I immediately made a backup in CWM. I decided I would go ahead and flash the Tweaked 2.2 zip that I had saved on my SD Card. When I did this, I wiped data, cache, and dalvik. I mounted everything except USB. When I tried to flash the Tweaked file, the phone went into a bootloop. Luckily, the phone still booted to CWM, so I restored my phone back to it's pre-flashed self. Should I just flash SuperUser first and then after I do that, try to flash Tweaked? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Why mount everything? Just /system is needed (from what I think). Did you flash a Tweaked kernel? I don't think the stock one will do much good.
Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xXFearlessMainiacXx

Does anyone know if these instructions with work on the Samsung Galaxy Metrix? My research suggests they're the same phone just different Carriers. I'm a first time rooter and would prefer not to brick my phone. I've been researching rooting for a few days now.


----------



## daventodd

xXFearlessMainiacXx said:


> Does anyone know if these instructions with work on the Samsung Galaxy Metrix? My research suggests they're the same phone just different Carriers. I'm a first time rooter and would prefer not to brick my phone. I've been researching rooting for a few days now.


I wouldn't recommend flashing another phone's ROM to your device. If you have an alternative way to get back to stock, then be my guest but something will most likely go wrong. My point being, I wouldn't think of it as being beneficial to my phone to try it like you're doing!
Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## acejavelin

xXFearlessMainiacXx said:


> Does anyone know if these instructions with work on the Samsung Galaxy Metrix? My research suggests they're the same phone just different Carriers. I'm a first time rooter and would prefer not to brick my phone. I've been researching rooting for a few days now.


I wouldn't suggest doing it if this phone is a daily driver... although the Metrix is very similar to the Stratosphere, it is different, and the stuff for the Stratosphere is very specific to it, such as a specially modified CWM Recovery, and although it _might _work I unless you are willing to brick your device I wouldn't try it.


----------



## zzandrewst

daventodd said:


> Why mount everything? Just /system is needed (from what I think). Did you flash a Tweaked kernel? I don't think the stock one will do much good.
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for the tips. I have done some reading and now realize that there is not a ff1 rom yet, so I think I will just try to root with superuser for now and then go from there..


----------



## daventodd

zzandrewst said:


> Thanks for the tips. I have done some reading and now realize that there is not a ff1 rom yet, so I think I will just try to root with superuser for now and then go from there..


There is a deodexed stock FF1 ROM that will provide with better performance than pure stock. Look in the Development Section for more info!
Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clarke33

I was going to root my old Strat but I am not having any luck with the CWM5 recovery download. I went to the Clockworkmod site but they didn't have the link available for the Stratosphere. It is available for the Epic 4g and I was wondering if all 5.0.2.7 downloads are the same or are they phone specific. I have only rooted a few devices and still have questions.


----------



## daventodd

Clarke33 said:


> I was going to root my old Strat but I am not having any luck with the CWM5 recovery download. I went to the Clockworkmod site but they didn't have the link available for the Stratosphere. It is available for the Epic 4g and I was wondering if all 5.0.2.7 downloads are the same or are they phone specific. I have only rooted a few devices and still have questions.


I still have my CWM file. I just uploaded it to Dropbox for ya  https://www.dropbox.com/s/593r1ueb35ocdz2/StratCWMRecovery.tar.md5


----------



## Clarke33

Got it. Thanks


----------



## Clarke33

I am still having trouble with this file. When I tried to move it to my SD card the phone said it can't be downloaded. Is there any place to get it as a zip file? One other thing, I have read through several methods for rooting the Strat but was wondering if there is a preferred method this late in the game. I am experimenting on this phone after rooting a Pantech Marauder that I picked up off Craigslist. I am trying to get up to speed on different methods for different phones.


----------



## daventodd

Clarke33 said:


> I am still having trouble with this file. When I tried to move it to my SD card the phone said it can't be downloaded. Is there any place to get it as a zip file? One other thing, I have read through several methods for rooting the Strat but was wondering if there is a preferred method this late in the game. I am experimenting on this phone after rooting a Pantech Marauder that I picked up off Craigslist. I am trying to get up to speed on different methods for different phones.


You're trying to get CWM Recovery on the Strat, correct? Just trying to make sure we were talking about the same thing, haha.


----------



## Clarke33

Yes I am. I have only rooted 3 different devices and it seems this one has more steps than the rest. Of course, I am still a Noob though.


----------



## daventodd

Clarke33 said:


> Yes I am. I have only rooted 3 different devices and it seems this one has more steps than the rest. Of course, I am still a Noob though.


You never put the CWM file on your sdcard. Just locate the CWM file with Odin, put your phone in download mode, and flash over.. I don't recall needing to put it on your sdcard.


----------



## Clarke33

You are correct, sir. I did more research and now have everything I need downloaded. I will try it this evening when I have a fresher mindset.


----------



## Clarke33

The CWM file link you supplied was a .tar file. If I am using Windows does it need to be a .bin file. If so how do I make it work?


----------



## daventodd

Clarke33 said:


> The CWM file link you supplied was a .tar file. If I am using Windows does it need to be a .bin file. If so how do I make it work?


No, just select the CWM file under PDA.








Yours should look like that, with the prompt saying added at some point on the left. Make sure F. Reset time is unchecked as well.


----------



## zzandrewst

daventodd said:


> There is a deodexed stock FF1 ROM that will provide with better performance than pure stock. Look in the Development Section for more info!
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


Yep, thanks works well. Going to freeze some apps now.


----------



## Clarke33

daventodd said:


> No, just select the CWM file under PDA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours should look like that, with the prompt saying added at some point on the left. Make sure F. Reset time is unchecked as well.


OK. Good deal. I'll give it a whirl this evening.


----------



## Daredevil234

i have spent a whole day trying to figure out how to root my new stratosphere 2, it has been pissing me off that i have literally tried everything, from trying to flash new kernels to dowloading cwm's. nothing is working, every thing i try keeps having some minor problem. when i use ADB, it says "adbd cannot run as root in production builds" when i use superoneclick, i get stuck at step 5 and 7. when i use odin, always get an error, when i use heimdall, i get either, "failed to initial protocol" or some other error. oh and when i use odin, it always says i have an "unsupported dev_type" i have opened multiple tabs, searched multiple websites for answers, nothing works what so ever. most of the time when i try to install a kernel, i have to be rooted, but i need to flash a kernel to root my device, it all ties together. any help would be greatly appreciated, i have windows 7 btw if that helps.


----------



## daventodd

Daredevil234 said:


> i have spent a whole day trying to figure out how to root my new stratosphere 2, it has been pissing me off that i have literally tried everything, from trying to flash new kernels to dowloading cwm's. nothing is working, every thing i try keeps having some minor problem. when i use ADB, it says "adbd cannot run as root in production builds" when i use superoneclick, i get stuck at step 5 and 7. when i use odin, always get an error, when i use heimdall, i get either, "failed to initial protocol" or some other error. oh and when i use odin, it always says i have an "unsupported dev_type" i have opened multiple tabs, searched multiple websites for answers, nothing works what so ever. most of the time when i try to install a kernel, i have to be rooted, but i need to flash a kernel to root my device, it all ties together. any help would be greatly appreciated, i have windows 7 btw if that helps.


This is the wrong forum.. Haha, you might wanna try AndroidCentral. I think they have a Strat 2 forum there

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## acejavelin

Daredevil234 said:


> i have spent a whole day trying to figure out how to root my new stratosphere 2, it has been pissing me off that i have literally tried everything, from trying to flash new kernels to dowloading cwm's. nothing is working, every thing i try keeps having some minor problem. when i use ADB, it says "adbd cannot run as root in production builds" when i use superoneclick, i get stuck at step 5 and 7. when i use odin, always get an error, when i use heimdall, i get either, "failed to initial protocol" or some other error. oh and when i use odin, it always says i have an "unsupported dev_type" i have opened multiple tabs, searched multiple websites for answers, nothing works what so ever. most of the time when i try to install a kernel, i have to be rooted, but i need to flash a kernel to root my device, it all ties together. any help would be greatly appreciated, i have windows 7 btw if that helps.


Do NOT try to use any root procedure for the original Stratosphere on the Stratosphere 2, they are TOTALLY different devices, you could potential brick your Strat 2.

To my knowledge the Stratosphere 2 has NOT been rooted yet, on any site including XDA... it is being investigated but no root exploit has been discovered so far. There are no kernels, ROMs, or anything else at this time, best bet is patience, I would bet something will come up in time.

I would suggest watching Android Central here: http://androidforums.com/samsung-stratosphere-2/ they seem to have the most activity on the Stratosphere 2, and any ability to gain root access should show up there quickly.


----------



## Daredevil234

allright thanls a bunch, i chose to post on this forum about it because it was the closest thing i found to my strat 2, because any strat 2 forums were not populated what so ever


----------



## daventodd

Daredevil234 said:


> allright thanls a bunch, i chose to post on this forum about it because it was the closest thing i found to my strat 2, because any strat 2 forums were not populated what so ever


In due time. It took a while for this forum to get up and running.
Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jkhiii

I have superuser3.0.7Strat.zip on my sdcard but when I am in CWM and goto insatll zip it does not show up as a choice. The only choice it list is 'update.zip' which I can't locate on the sdcard. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tut0029

Rooted back in October '12 using this method. Only use has been for battery calibration and overriding vz default car dock. very happy until last month... I get access denied from superuser when i try to calibrate the battery. tried other aps that require root access and get the same thing from superuser. Only thing I can think of that has changed is my sd card got fried and was replaced with no action. Does something need to be on that SD card that I'm missing. Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## acejavelin

tut0029 said:


> Rooted back in October '12 using this method. Only use has been for battery calibration and overriding vz default car dock. very happy until last month... I get access denied from superuser when i try to calibrate the battery. tried other aps that require root access and get the same thing from superuser. Only thing I can think of that has changed is my sd card got fried and was replaced with no action. Does something need to be on that SD card that I'm missing. Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance for your help.


No, the SD card shouldn't matter... But if you are (or were) rooted, then you have CWM Recovery installed, just reflash the ZIP for Superuser-3.0.7-efghi-signed.zip, and do NOT update it. It is the only reliable working version of SU for the Stratosphere.


----------



## jkmk

SAw the OP links were bad on the items needed to restore to stock - I rooted only - what do i need to restore to stock? Do i need to flash just the stock kernal or more than that? Do need links to what is needed though. It was easy to root just missing insructions and files to restore to stock. Thanx all again


----------



## dwitherell

jkmk said:


> SAw the OP links were bad on the items needed to restore to stock - I rooted only - what do i need to restore to stock? Do i need to flash just the stock kernal or more than that? Do need links to what is needed though. It was easy to root just missing insructions and files to restore to stock. Thanx all again


I went through and checked all the links - it looks like just one was bad, right? The Odin link at the bottom of the OP? The one up earlier in the post was still good though so I changed it to that 

As far as going back to stock - it sort of depends on how you define stock. Depending on your current build you can flash a bloated odexed zip like this one (which is GC1-based). Again, that one is only for GC1 (modem should match build, but modems can't be "downgraded" so be aware), but it will get you back to stock in terms of recovery, kernel, and system


----------



## jkmk

Thanx OP, only thing i did was gain root access with Superuser 3.0.7 CWM zip. I have ff1 on the device as was there before root. would I go through the same process just using the stock kernal? If so/not is there a link to that item i need to restore.

Thanx all again,
JKMK


----------



## dwitherell

jkmk said:


> Thanx OP, only thing i did was gain root access with Superuser 3.0.7 CWM zip. I have ff1 on the device as was there before root. would I go through the same process just using the stock kernal? If so/not is there a link to that item i need to restore.
> 
> Thanx all again,
> JKMK


*This* link has all of the FF1-relevant links  And yes the process would be the same as when you flashed superuser.


----------



## misaelN04H

my old strat1 gave out and best buy replaced it with a refurbished one. suddenly remember why i rootd in the first place. do all of these steps still apply to the newest OS of the strat1?


----------



## dwitherell

misaelN04H said:


> my old strat1 gave out and best buy replaced it with a refurbished one. suddenly remember why i rootd in the first place. do all of these steps still apply to the newest OS of the strat1?


Yessir.


----------



## tut0029

Looking for some help. I rooted using this method Oct' 12 and had to again for some reason in June. Only use has been for battery calibration and overriding vz default car dock. very happy with that. Over the last few months this phone has been giving me a lot of problems. Biggest being, Boots for no reason, it won't communicate with VZ contact backup service, and won't communicate with Google play. To only name a few. Long story short I'm thinking I want to re install like I would with a flaky PC. Is this the best option or is there another? Is there a tutorial for that? Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## acejavelin

tut0029 said:


> Looking for some help. I rooted using this method Oct' 12 and had to again for some reason in June. Only use has been for battery calibration and overriding vz default car dock. very happy with that. Over the last few months this phone has been giving me a lot of problems. Biggest being, Boots for no reason, it won't communicate with VZ contact backup service, and won't communicate with Google play. To only name a few. Long story short I'm thinking I want to re install like I would with a flaky PC. Is this the best option or is there another? Is there a tutorial for that? Thanks for your help in advance.


Have you tried just a factory reset first to see what happens? If the problems continue after that you might have some defective hardware or a corrupt ROM image. There are some decent tweaker ROMs for almost all versions of firmware, just stay within your firmware version (ie. use a GC1 tweaker ROM if you are on a stock GC1 ROM). There is no factory restore image unfortunately.


----------



## YrrchSebor

Hi, hope you don't mind a general question(instead of me starting a new thread).

My uncle's Strat is rooted with CWM, and running build FF1. I would like to restore stock recovery so i can let it update OTA to the latest firmware...( I will either unroot or try voodoo ota rootkeeper).

Is there a stock recovery i can flash right quick with Odin. Or will i need to do a full Odon restore? Preferably would like to preserve data without having to back it up and restore it. Thanks

Edit: i found a zip for FF1 stock recovery and flashed it, unrooted thru supersu, and a 25 mb update that was there seemed to install ok. 

Sent from my C6802 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## nospam2k

I know I'm resurrecting an old topic, but I have a Strat that I would like to use for development as the Android Emulator doesn't work for bluetooth apps. I know the RIL issue with the Strat BUT... Is there a ICS or later ROM from another phone that can be loaded and boot while ignoring the radio? I only need Camera, Bluetooth and WiFi for my app development.


----------



## dwitherell

nospam2k said:


> I know I'm resurrecting an old topic, but I have a Strat that I would like to use for development as the Android Emulator doesn't work for bluetooth apps. I know the RIL issue with the Strat BUT... Is there a ICS or later ROM from another phone that can be loaded and boot while ignoring the radio? I only need Camera, Bluetooth and WiFi for my app development.


I am not aware of anything like that unfortunately


----------

